# Kickstart cycle with winstrol



## Ghostnight (Apr 7, 2011)

hey There

Has any1 of u guys used winny as a kickstart to a cycle. I looking for the strength gains without the bloat. PLus i don't really suffer from winny sides except for the skin breakout. Was thinking sumthing along the lines of 30mg ed for 5 weeks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that you would be better off using winny at the end of your cycle IMO.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2011)

Winny can be hard on the joints and connective tissue.   I wouldn't use it as a jump starter just for that reason.   If you want to add it, wait till the last 4 weeks of the cycle


----------



## GMO (Apr 8, 2011)

Ghostnight said:


> hey There
> 
> Has any1 of u guys used winny as a kickstart to a cycle. I looking for the strength gains without the bloat. PLus i don't really suffer from winny sides except for the skin breakout. Was thinking sumthing along the lines of 30mg ed for 5 weeks.




What are your stats?

Age/height/weight/BF%/AAS history/Training history???

Without this information, we cannot give you proper advice.


----------



## Ghostnight (Apr 8, 2011)

25 y
5f 10"
80kg
12%
Currently on hGH 5iu's ed 2 on 1 off

2 cycles
1 - test only 10 weeks @ 500mg
2 - Test p, npp and winny for 6 weeks

3 y training

I'll be using Var at the end of my cycle for 8 weeks at 100mg so no winny there. I didn't suffer from joint pain last time.


----------



## GMO (Apr 8, 2011)

Ghostnight said:


> 25 y
> 5f 10"
> 80kg
> 12%
> ...




If you are running Var for 8 weeks, I would not run Winny up front.  It simply does not give your liver enough time to recuperate from the winny, Although not as harsh as Winny, Anavar is still 17aa.

Why are you running growth 2 on 1 off?


----------



## Ghostnight (Apr 9, 2011)

That's how i was advised to run it. Why is there something wrong with this protocol. Also it's 10 iu vial so a vial last me exactly two days.


----------



## GMO (Apr 10, 2011)

Ghostnight said:


> That's how i was advised to run it. Why is there something wrong with this protocol. Also it's 10 iu vial so a vial last me exactly two days.




I was just curious.  I've seen 5 on 2 off prescribed, but never 2 on 1 off.  It may be a newer protocol that I am just not familiar with.  I haven't used hgh in several years.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 10, 2011)

If you really want a kick start just use some prop. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ghostnight (Apr 10, 2011)

I just have a few left over winny from a previous cycle. Not to worried about the kickstart aspect as im going to pin sust 250 eod, that will make it kick in alot quicker and then there's the npp eod also. With all things considered maybe i should just leave it alone for now.


----------



## tigger1 (Apr 10, 2011)

i love winny orals!!  100% of all my cycles that i have done have ended with 3-4 weeks of winny...around 50mgs a day bid...tid...whatever...  i have started a 12 week cycle with dbol and ended with win.   i have also stared a 12 week cycle with 4 weeks of win (50mgs.) and with 4 weeks of the same at the end (a 4 week break for my liver in the middle.)... there has been talk about anti estrogen properties of winny...  keep in mind i am assuming u are using a solid test base cycle like u should be doing and using a liver support supp.... other than that.  winny is good shitt....as good as dbol imo but in a whole different way...  helps me keep my gains much better..

this i just me and has always worked for me...i would def endorse it.


----------



## tigger1 (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^i think of it as a nice strength boost without any mass at the beginning of a cycle...  i kinda like it that was....sometimes....


----------



## Ghostnight (Apr 10, 2011)

I always use liver support on cycle and legalon in my pct


----------

